# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UFI Box / Dongle  UFI software version 1.2.0.419 released:  27th Oct, 2017

## mohamed73

*Support changes:*
ADD: Over 5.4TB compressed files uploaded to the support servers 
ADD: Revised support files core system
ADD: Revised built-in download manager with resume and queue support
ADD: Download limitation on each users(10 GiB or 20 files a day)
eMMC ToolBox changes:
ADD: Verify for User Partition
Used to verify data from the specific partition of eMMC againts data from file
ADD: Sector 0 verify for NAND Test function
BUGFIX: PIT file handling bug fixed on Factory image tab
BUGFIX: Workaround for FFU causing eMMC dead to moviNAND with VHX0 controller(KMVTU)
BUGFIX: Minor bugfixes and improvements
Android ToolBox changes:
ADD: Disable MI Cloud Services
This function will patch firmware version 8.0 and below(on the fly) while flashing
Works on both Qualcomm and MediaTek platform
BUGFIX: UFI Box and UFI Dongle can now work simultaneously 
BUGFIX: Minor bugfixes and improvements
[MediaTek tab]
ADD: Meizu SLA Auth support
Meizu Mediatek Devices will work just like other Mediatek Devices in general(requires internet connection) 
ADD: Automated [Coolpad] Exit Factory Mode on firehose flashing procedure
[Qualcomm tab] 
ADD: Support for Official LGE TOT Firmware extraction 
ADD: Automated General CDT handling for Other Qualcomm devices(Lenovo) on firehose flashing procedure
BUGFIX: Oppo Qualcomm OFP extraction bug fixed
BUGFIX: Revised DA handling for MT6750,MT6755(Helio P10),MT6757(Helio P20),MT6795(Helio X10),MT6797(Helio X20) 
BUGFIX: Revised [Oppo] Exit Fastboot Mode, now it should works on any known firmware variants

----------

